# Questions About Bird Allergies



## ElysLullabye (Aug 19, 2013)

Recently I've been planning on getting a budgie. I have bought a nice cage and am in the process of getting toys for it, have done loads of research on the care that they need, and now I just have one problem left. 
My mom is allergic to some types of birds. She is allergic to down pillows and chickens. We don't know if she is allergic to any sort of tropical bird or budgie. She is allergic to most furred animals like cows, cats, pigs, mice, hamsters, horses, etc, but not dogs. 
Does anyone know if there is an allergy test available specifically for budgies, and if so, where I can get her tested, and how much it will cost? 
I have heard that allergies to budgies are not usually very serious and can usually be solved with a simple air filter. I've been looking at this air filter. Amazon.com: Honeywell QuietClean Compact Tower Air Purifier with Permanent Filter, HFD-010: Home & Kitchen Will it suffice for the allergy if it is placed next to the cage and if the budgie stays in my room, down the hall from my mom's, supposing that she is allergic?

I'm not going to give up on this dream of having a budgie very easily. Even if she is allergic, I will be out of the house in about a year, but I would rather train one before I have to make the rough transition to college. The colleges I'm considering do allow animals.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

All members of the parrot family have feathers that 'fray' on the ends, creating a fine powder (which is thought to somehow condition the feathers during preening in some way) that is a risk to bird allergy sufferers. My mum suffered badly with her chest when we had cockatiels for this reason (she wasn't particularly allergic, either, but she suffers from asthma and it made things pretty bad for her).

I am assuming you have consulted your mother about getting this budgie, seeing as its her home and her health that are 'at risk' here. An allergic reaction can kill, you know, and quickly too, and even if it doesn't a whole year of suffering is an awful long time for your poor mother. Why don't you wait until you have your own place - you have your whole life to get budgies, it doesn't have to very well be right now this minute does it?

And no, those air purifiers are not going to help much. The way allergies work is that the proteins on the surface of the allergen is what triggers the response, and the allergens themselves get everywhere - they stick on your clothes, your skin, your stuff, get into the carpets, curtains - you name it. Even if the purifer deals with the air in the immediate vicinity of the cage there is no way you can be sure you yourself aren't trailing bits everywhere. Some allergy sufferers only have to step into a room that had the source of the allergy in briefly, months ago, and can still have a reaction.

There might be a test for 'parrot allergy' but I suppose it being unusual it might be expensive. But I have no idea.


----------



## ElysLullabye (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the info! 
I have definitely been talking about this with my mom, I wouldn't make a decision that concerns her without her express permission. I really doubt exposure could make her very ill as she isn't allergic enough to get more than a headache from other animals, but I will be very careful. 
One idea she brought up herself was seeing if someone needed petsitting I could try taking care of one for a week, but there really aren't any budgie owners in our area, and I don't know what I would do if she was allergic to it and I couldn't continue to take care of it for an extended time. 
I guess I could wait if it will be a problem. If I did though I would probably have to wait even after I've gotten my Masters' Degree, because going home for the holidays would be really challenging while lugging around an animal she is allergic to (if she is)
Maybe calling a doctor and and asking about parrot allergy tests would work for me. 
Mostly I will just have to cross my fingers and hope she isn't allergic. If she is I'll probably have to wait something like six years...


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Pet sitting is a good idea- will give you a chance to 'practice' at caring for them beforehand, whilst seeing if your mum reacts to them. Allergies don't always present themselves straight away, however, and she may be fine for a few weeks but a long term exposure could spell trouble. 

Ask your local pet store about the pet sitting - and don't limit yourself to budgies, try cockatiels as well (for the pet sitting I mean) as they really will give you a good workout as for whether or not a parrot is for you.


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

Why not take your mum to the local pet shop and see if she reacts to the budgies in there? Headaches are not usually the only symptom of an allergy and with being reactive to so many animals I couldn't say that getting a bird would be a good idea at all, not till you are away from your mum and even then as the previous poster said you will have to be very careful about all aspects of keeping the budgie and all it's feathers fluff , dander etc away too. Allergies quite often build up and get worse and worse with time


----------



## ElysLullabye (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks, I'll try asking the pet store! 
I'll try to take my mom to a pet shop, but it could be a challenge as there aren't many just parrot stores around here. Someone told me about one a few towns over, so I'll have to poke around there a little. Most ones that are specifically bird stores also have ducks and chickens, which she is allergic to, since we're pretty rural.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Plenty of ordinary bog-standards pet stores (and some garden centre type places) sell budgies and cockatiels.


----------



## ElysLullabye (Aug 19, 2013)

Good news!  I took her to the pet store, it was only parrot-type birds, and we stayed there for about two hours, interacting with the budgies and cockatiels, and she didn't have any problems at all! Usually if she is allergic to something she will flare up immediately.
It's still up in the air whether we will be getting one anytime soon. I think I may be forced into doing a lot more chores before I'm allowed to take on the responsibility, but if it helps me get a new feathered friend, I'll do it gladly! 
Thanks for all your help!


----------

